# Job Vacancy at Black Library



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

HERE.



> Originally Posted by *Black Library*
> 
> The Black Library are looking for A:
> 
> ...


For any of you who want to work at BL but don't want to write :rofl:. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Might just apply for this one 

I'm moving to Nottingham next year and will be unemployed when I get there.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Damn....would be a great job for me but i live across the atlantic all the way on the west coast...:cray:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Might just apply for this one
> 
> I'm moving to Nottingham next year and will be unemployed when I get there.


You're moving to Nottingham? Job aside we'll have to meet up for a pint at least.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> Might just apply for this one
> 
> I'm moving to Nottingham next year and will be unemployed when I get there.


Wow, if you don`t get this Jez, I will lose a lot of faith in BL`s judgement. I wish you the best! :chuffed:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

damn, imagine working everyday in the place that creates the world we escape to... lolz.

id be interested if i didnt live in Aus... and already earning £38,500 a year (with 12 weeks paid holiday). Lolz, gotta love being a teacher!


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Good to see that they are getting their arse into gear with the ebooks.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Break a leg on army time, best way for easy cash!


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

go for it jez good luckif you do


----------

